# Signing over land



## kd1964 (29 May 2007)

my father says land signed over to me, is there any way i can double check that this is the case, for my own piece of mind.  
Would the land registery be able to tell me, should i have a folio number, should i not have been part of the signing.


----------



## sheena1 (29 May 2007)

You'll need to be more specific. After reading your previous thread on this topic you do not seem to have much information. Did your father say if the land has already been transferred to you (ie. that you now own it) or that he had made arrangements to have it transferred (ie in his will).

If he was to transfer the land during his lifetime he would need to have a Deed of Transfer drafted and signed by both parties and witnessed. You would then be registered as owner in the Land Regisrty. (Assuming it is Registered Land).


----------



## kd1964 (29 May 2007)

hi,
i was told it was signed over to me but i certainly wasnt involved in any signing.
is there any ways i can find out , land registry etc
thanks


----------



## Ravima (29 May 2007)

your solicitor, or any solicitor shoudl be able to search of land registy to check registered owner.


----------



## mf1 (30 May 2007)

Well its not necessarily Land Registry property so if it isn't then its not as easy as doing a Land Registry search. If it is Land Registry, the OP could go into the Land Registry and do a mapping search which will show if the property is registered. From that, they can get a Folio which will show ownership details and any pending dealings. 

This is a tetchy family situation where people are pussyfooting around the issue. The OP has asked and has been told that the land has been signed over but has no evidence of it. It may be that the land has not been signed over or has been left in a will, in which case in years to come this will become apparent. 

The obvious thing to do is to ask for the evidence - this may well cause offence to the father and make a bad situation worse. 


mf


----------

